# Fluval mini Co2 system?



## Mgiorgi1221 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'v been looking at the fluval mini co2 system for awhile but i was wondering how long those small canisters would last? Any ideas, help, or review on them?


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Don't do it. If you want a tiny setup, go paintball. Buying replacement canisters will cost you an arm and a leg over a short period of time.


----------



## Mgiorgi1221 (Mar 23, 2011)

I know the replacement cartridges are like 20$ or some ridiculous price like that! Can you help me or guide me to a place on how to set up and make a paintball co2 system?


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/115850-paintball-co2-injection-diy-setup-tons.html


----------



## Mgiorgi1221 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks I think I'm going to go with that


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

What size tank are you putting it on? I would not use it on anything larger than say a 29 gal (which you will have to refill every month or so) anything larger and you will be refilling it every couple weeks.


----------



## soc200 (Feb 26, 2011)

Noahma said:


> What size tank are you putting it on? I would not use it on anything larger than say a 29 gal (which you will have to refill every month or so) anything larger and you will be refilling it every couple weeks.


I agree with this. I have a 38g tank and starting to realize that I need a bigger co2 tank. I use 24oz paintball tanks...they are lasting less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Jim Miller (Dec 24, 2002)

I've been running for more than 6 weeks on a 24oz pb tank on my 90g with a green drop checker. I wonder why yours is only lasting 2 weeks? I'm running a rg inline. 

Jim


----------



## stevencaller (Sep 14, 2012)

You can always just add a bike co2 cartridge to the valve. They can be picked up very cheaply. just look out for the 16 gram cartridges


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

This thread is 2+ years old, lol.


----------



## gSTiTcH (Feb 21, 2013)

Mgiorgi1221 said:


> I know the replacement cartridges are like 20$ or some ridiculous price like that! Can you help me or guide me to a place on how to set up and make a paintball co2 system?


!!!!!!! My 5lb cylinder is ~$20 to swap at AirGas, and they're not the cheapest option!!!!


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

I spent about $15 every 4 days on my ista mini pressurized... And it did wonders, but also put me in a big fishtank financial instability... U rather to DIY den waste your money on that...! Or go with a paintball..


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

nilocg sells paintball set ups on the swap and shop. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=407058&highlight=

Scroll down until you see the setups.

Snap! I just noticed that this thread is a couple of years old. Oh well.


----------



## Ziggy (Sep 2, 2011)

I got the mini kit with my Fluval Aqua. No intention of using it... but I had a brain fart: would the double-bell not be a good match for a DIY reactor?


----------



## s3rca (Feb 17, 2013)

soc200 said:


> I agree with this. I have a 38g tank and starting to realize that I need a bigger co2 tank. I use 24oz paintball tanks...they are lasting less than 2 weeks.


I just replaced a 24oz tank on my 65 gallon after a little over six weeks. Are you sure you don't have a small leak somewhere?


----------

